# Lenovo G780 - Ein paar Treiberprobleme



## Erik Cartman (8. November 2012)

Hi Ich meld mich mal wieder,

Habe auf mein Lenovo G780 windows 7 neuinstalliert (64 bit) weil das Standart installierte Windows ultralahm war.
Nun steh Ich vor 2 Problemen:

1. Mein Webcam Setup bricht immer kurz vor Schluss ab, wirft mir noch ein "Setup failed!" an den Kopf und sagt mir dann, dass ich doch bitte zuerst die Kamera verbinden soll. 
Aber: Kamera wird von Skype erkannt und Ich kann Videotelefonie betreiben. Ich kann also quasi das Programm zum Schnapschuss machen net installieren.

2. Ich krieg die Bluetooth Software zwar installiert und der Laptop bittet mich auch neuzustarten, nur find ich nachm Neustart diese Bluetooth Option nirgends. Laut fn+f5 ist das Gerät eingeschaltet und der Gerätemanager zeigt mir auch keine Fehler an. Wenn ich in den Bluetooth install Ordner gehe und zB BtvStack.exe, Lesetting.exe oder Win7UI.exe starte passiert nix.
Unter Netzwerke finde ich auch keine Bluetooth Funktion.

Bin mittlerweile echt ratlos...


----------



## fadade (9. November 2012)

Das mit der Webcam ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Hast du vielleicht schonmal die Webcam-Hardware im Gerätemanager deaktiviert + dort deinstalliert + Gerät neugestartet? Dann ggf. nochmal Windows-Update oder einen Hersteller-Treiber nutzen.
Ansonsten gibt es für solche Aktionen auch Drittsoftware, die gerade für Webcam-Nutzungen viele Features bietet 

Hast du ein Bluetooth-Gerät zum Testen? Ansonsten solltest du dir da nicht so viele Sorgen drum machen.
Ist der WLAN-Adapter von Intel und hast du den normalen Intel-Treiber installiert, sind die Funktionen auch aktiv wenn das gesagt wird. Was du mal testweise machen kannst ist:
Systemsteuerung - Netzwerk - Netzwerk-und Freigabecenter - (oben links) Adaptereinstellungen - Rechtsklick auf den WLAN-Adapter - (oben rechts) Konfigurieren - und dann üblicherweise im Reiter "Erweitert" in der Liste gibt es einen Eintrag zu Bluetooth --> ist der deaktiviert solltest du ihn natürlich aktivieren ^^
Ansonsten sieht man die richtig perfekt mit Software installierten Bluetooth-Adapter auch in dem Fenster wo du (von oben) auch den WLAN-Adapter gesehen hast ... sicher bin ich mir nicht, weil ich mit Bluetooth eigentlich nix mehr zu tun haben möchte


----------

